

An American University Breaks the Online Education Ice - joeyczikk1
http://blog.clssy.com/post/40697506316/an-american-university-breaks-the-online-education-ice

======
SworDsy
University of Massachusetts Amherst has been doing this already, I took care
of some requirements this summer that way

~~~
joeyczikk1
Cool! What classes do they offer? And is it through a tech startup like
Udacity or Coursera?

